# BMQ-November '07



## kr1kit (24 Oct 2007)

For those of us who missed October, who's going to Saint Jean in November?


----------



## mkeller (25 Oct 2007)

My basic starts Nov 12 but my first travel day is the 11th.
Where are you from?


----------



## Cody Scott (25 Oct 2007)

im heading from Vancouver to Montreal on the 24th and then St Jean on the 28th of november


----------



## Hedgehog18 (25 Oct 2007)

Im starting nov 12th too leaving out of toronto wont know till 7th when though


----------



## Antieverything (25 Oct 2007)

I start November 26th... but I leave by train on the 24th ! I wonder why that is!? 8)


----------



## mkeller (25 Oct 2007)

Well if you are to be at Basuc for the 12th you will probably have to elave Toronto on the 11th. The Cpl I talkd to over the phone told me they like people to arrive at St. Jean by 2pm. If you take a bus to Montreal you can get the Military Transport to St. Jean. It will arrive at 3pm but they said it will not be a problem


----------



## jmlz87 (25 Oct 2007)

Sworn in today 25 Oct 07.

Set up for 10 Nov 07 0900 flight from VYR to Montreal.
Air Canada flight.

BMQ 0098E.
There's 7 more of us from today's ceremony. We'll see you there!


----------



## mkeller (26 Oct 2007)

jmlz87......does your BMQ start on Nov 12. Do you mean YVR for departure????

I will be in Montreal on the 11th and taking a military transport from there.

Who else starts on the 12th.

MSN is smirnoff_16_2000@hotmail.com if anyone wants to talk


----------



## jmlz87 (26 Oct 2007)

mkeller said:
			
		

> jmlz87......does your BMQ start on Nov 12. Do you mean YVR for departure????
> 
> I will be in Montreal on the 11th and taking a military transport from there.
> 
> ...



Yeah, me and 7 other guys are flying out combined to Montreal to start course on the 12th. 0098E here we come!


----------



## Hedgehog18 (26 Oct 2007)

yeah i figured 10th or 11th they would fly me out of toronto, thoguh i dont get sworn in till the 7th so i dont know when for sure yet, is there only one course starting on the 12th or is there multiple ? such as 0098A, 0098B, ect ?


----------



## jmlz87 (26 Oct 2007)

Our BMQ Serial is 0098E.


----------



## mkeller (26 Oct 2007)

So did everyone get the list of items to bring(razers, locks, picture frame, etc.) or is everyone just going to buy the stuff there? I don't want to buy everything now and get there just for them to tell my that it is not military regulation.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (26 Oct 2007)

im buying what i  need when i get there like razors and stuff to keep groomed and then the things like boot polish hanger s and such from the cannex locks are best to get befor cuz then you can get combo locks that are the same combo


----------



## jmlz87 (26 Oct 2007)

Just to help, I went yesterday to Zellers and Sears to buy a few pairs of casual dress pants, socks (cotton), polishing/cleaning kit (polish, rag and brush), a cheap Casio watch ($20 analog with digital date read-out and backlight) and underwear. I've heard and read from earlier posts, that the CANNEX sells a 3 lock combo that includes your gun-box lock (trigger lock or weapon case lock? Could someone clarify?). Other than that, I just need to get my matching toiletries cases and I'm good to go!


----------



## Pea (26 Oct 2007)

The Canex sells a 4 combo lock package. (Just a warning, we had TONS of these jam on our platoon, so if you can get a set of 3-4 combo locks with the same combination before you go, I advise it) The "gun lock" you speak of is an Abus lock, and you'll need it to secure your rifle in your locker.

Hope that helps.


----------



## edmonton1 (26 Oct 2007)

I'm heading out of Edmonton on the 10Th, to St.Jeans for the Nov 12 course. Hope to see some of you guys their.


----------

